# Now thats a coin!



## jimdoc (Oct 26, 2011)

http://news.coinupdate.com/perth-mint-uses-twitter-to-announce-worlds-largest-gold-coin-1019/


----------



## Claudie (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally don't think that will catch on as the coin is too heavy to carry around and most places probably wouldn't be able to make change anyway. :|


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll gladly pay face value for it. :lol: 
Tom C.


----------



## stihl88 (Oct 27, 2011)

Perth Mint have a youtube clip of the coin being made here.

Well done...It's a mighty effort for Perth Mint!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1KoF8Ik24Y


----------



## glondor (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to have the material filed and sandblasted off of that baby!.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 28, 2011)

stihl88 said:


> Perth Mint have a youtube clip of the coin being made here.
> 
> Well done...It's a mighty effort for Perth Mint!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1KoF8Ik24Y



Super cool.
Thanks.


----------



## rasanders22 (Nov 1, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I personally don't think that will catch on as the coin is too heavy to carry around and most places probably wouldn't be able to make change anyway. :|



What if what you wanted to buy was 55,000,001? lol


----------



## Claudie (Nov 1, 2011)

Well yeah, but that only happens one in a great while.... :|


----------



## glondor (Nov 1, 2011)

The Canadian coin is a better deal. Closer in size to pocket change as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG2OhMsV-LY


----------



## sanji (Nov 4, 2011)

Indeed, the coin from the Royal Canadian Mint is smaller... but is of higher purity - 999.99 ! I have seen one of them, and they are really impressive.

Some of the Canadian coins were sold. I wonder if the Australian one will be one day.


----------



## joem (Nov 5, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't think that will catch on as the coin is too heavy to carry around and most places probably wouldn't be able to make change anyway. :|
> ...


I would make pants with pockets big enough


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Nov 7, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> http://news.coinupdate.com/perth-mint-uses-twitter-to-announce-worlds-largest-gold-coin-1019/




I could see some Saudi or Russian billionaire buying it and using it for a floor tile in the main entrance foyer of his mansion...


----------



## Grassbur (Nov 7, 2011)

My Goodness! Wonder if they will let us borrow it?????


----------

